# Westside meetup wed. 5/13/15??



## Deeplines (Sep 28, 2007)

Talked to management at the Bluegrass. They said they would be fine for us to cookout in the back Wed. They have a full bar now and great bartenders. 

They have horseshoes and darts also. 

I have the two little Webers, charcoal, meat, buns and condiments. I'll provide for the 1st 18 burgers on meat and buns. Hell, I'll even throw in 8 hotdogs and buns. 

Drinks are pretty cheap. I think an bud light is $2 and drinks range from $4-$6. Not sure on the drinks (liquor) because I don't partake in that as much as beer. 

Just wondering if anyone is interested because I don't want to take the stuff up there if nobody is gonna show up. 

For those that do not know where it is, it is 1/2 mile past blue angel and Lillian Hwy heading north on the right side.


----------

